# poll, pick randomly. I wanna see if different personality types pick 1 option more.



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

INFP and option H.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

This will provide nothing in terms of personality similarities. It is so arbitrary/unrelated to anything having to do with personality. But, that's just my 2 cents.

Oh, and I'm an INFP and I chose b.


----------



## ardentauthor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm an INFJ. I picked option o.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I started thinking about what to pick and then decided I shouldn't pick anything at all for it's no longer random .__.

INTP


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

INTP
e)
Why? I can't tell you.


----------



## daphadilly (Sep 24, 2011)

INFP and chose m


----------



## Lock (Sep 21, 2011)

ISTP and chose d


----------



## atsleepwalkingpace (Jul 8, 2011)

Like people have said, some people will pick a letter because their names start with that. My Psych problem solving class did a survey where people had to 'rate' letters with the theory being that people with high self esteem will likely rate the letters of their initial higher than other letters and those with low self esteem won't. Considering we knew what you were trying to do before we picked and not all letters are available, it's less likely to see that here. Also, because I knew the self-esteem thing, I went out of my way not to pick my initial, I'm difficult like that 

Btw, picked h and I'm INFJ.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

I Chose G, cause imma G


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

It's really mean to say we can't think about our choice, how am I supposed to make the choice! 

I chose P.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

I clicked F.

INFP


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

INFP, I pick O.


----------



## Faerie (Dec 15, 2011)

ENFP, picked l without looking at anyone else's stuff.


----------



## Miss Keks (Nov 7, 2010)

INFJ, picked J


----------



## CeeJae_Flippert (Oct 6, 2011)

I picked option N! It seemed like the most random. And guess what. Im ENTP!


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

INTP took g.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I picked h.

Type: Unknown.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm an INFP and picked K.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

ISTP picked e


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think this poll will give really any definitive results, but I did it anyways. I was thinking about picking letter a (that's my favorite letter, my favorite names start with that lol) but for some reason when I looked at letter d I got the feeling that that's the one to be chosen  (this is true actually, lol) And I'm ISFP


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

ENFP, picked "m"


----------



## Luts (Jan 21, 2012)

i picked h isfp


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

ENFP & I picked J.

Why did the most people pick J? Is it because of where it is located on the page in relation to eye height?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

ENTP, and I picked K (though J was a close second).


----------



## Decoy24601 (Jun 3, 2010)

I picked "E" and I'm an INFJ.


----------



## TogetherAgain (Oct 15, 2011)

I selected option L for no reason at all. My mouse just happened to be there when I loaded the page.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I picked "option o" because although I did not like the lack of capitalization, just say "option o" out loud. It sounds like some spy operation.

I'm an ISTJ.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

ENFP and i picked c, i did a random mouse stop in the to pick three numbers then did eni-menie-mo


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Ew I picked G? Why the heck..

Changing mine to F

J is so... "jeapardy cool witty cultural coffee shop regular work people'

not my style

F is fuckin cool.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

ENTP and I picked C. I thought most people wouldn't find it random so choosing it would go against expectations and therefore come out on the other end of the spectrum as actually random.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

e isfp
budabudabuda


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

INFJ chose P


----------



## Apertureconspirator (May 15, 2010)

INFP chose (day) j


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

ISFP, picked O.


----------



## Arroe (Sep 12, 2011)

ISFJ, picked e.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I picked 'm' and I'm INFP.

I wanted to pick J for my name though.=D I think the results would be more reasonable if everyone picked a certain letter with a reason behind it.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

J, INFJ 

no thought behind it, just looked at the full list then picked it


----------



## Goooseeey (Feb 28, 2012)

ENTP, Option M


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I was torn between c and h ><


----------



## espyr (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm an INFJ and I chose "e". I simply could not choose randomly. :x As soon as I saw that all the options were letters, I immediately gravitated towards "e" because it is my favorite letter. If I had not chosen "e" I would have chosen "b", which is my other favorite letter...


----------

